# International Peace Gardens --ND/Canada



## Gary B (Sep 2, 2001)

Has anyone camped in or near the Peace Gardens? Are there camp grounds close, we are heading there next week end, its been 21 years since we were there last and then only passing thur. Happy trails GB

93 F-350 dually with Hideaway slide-in camper


----------

